# bad response from Zilla



## osparky (Apr 24, 2012)

Lussmeyer's Zilla config and dashboard was working on my little Honda till a coupla weeks ago. I think the problem, "bad response from zilla" first appeared after I plugged in my laptop with the pfc20 sitting on the floor charging the pack the first time. All other times the pfc was not in use. with the pfc out of the car and not grounded/bonded to the car I'm thinking my laptop plugged into the wall found a ground path throught the hairball's com port and fried the rs232 chip perhaps??? Has anyone had this happen? Any other suggestions as to what is causing the error msg? the bad response happens when I try to select the com port. 

below in the portmon captured file it looks like zillaconfig is sending a '.' to the zilla and not getting anything back ????

tia,
dave b
here's some of what portmon captured:
78 0.00000112 javaw.exe IOCTL_SERIAL_SET_TIMEOUTS Serial0 SUCCESS RI:-1 RM:0 RC:0 WM:0 WC:0 
79 0.00001648 javaw.exe IRP_MJ_WRITE Serial0 SUCCESS Length 1: . 
80 0.00000223 javaw.exe IOCTL_SERIAL_SET_WAIT_MASK Serial0 SUCCESS Mask: TXEMPTY 
81 0.00000196 javaw.exe IOCTL_SERIAL_GET_COMMSTATUS Serial0 SUCCESS 
82 0.00000112 javaw.exe IOCTL_SERIAL_GET_COMMSTATUS Serial0 SUCCESS 
83 0.00000168 javaw.exe IOCTL_SERIAL_GET_COMMSTATUS Serial0 SUCCESS 
84 0.00000251 javaw.exe IRP_MJ_READ Serial0 SUCCESS Length 0: ​


----------



## mizlplix (May 1, 2011)

If my memory is correct, someone else had a charger related event too.

After a few back-and-forth responses, it was decided by all that we would NEVER plug in a programmer/PC with a charger or DC/DC running.

Too many variables to be sure of.

Miz


----------



## Nathan219 (May 18, 2010)

Non Isolated charger can do this sort of thing, we never connect the laptop to the vehicle while the laptop is charging, thankfully laptops have a battery. If you must charge a laptop while charging use an isolation transformer. Check continuity between the Charger outputsand ground and you will understand the problem. We also never charger through a contactor manual says something like serious damage can result from disconnecting charger while charging. Another thing while the charger is connected the cells have a complete circuit and can flow current even with the charger turned off, because of the chargers caps. These chargers are very efficient but should be use carefully, read the manual and fully understand what it says before using it.

Cheers,


----------

